# Slim Devices Transporter



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm currently looking at replacing my CD player by a stream player. SqueezeBox, Sonos and Transporter are mainly what I'm considering now.

Slim Devices' Transporter seems to be a high-quality streaming device that can match high-end CD players (if I believe some reviews I read).

What is your opinions? Is there anyone here who has tried and/or owns a Transporter ? I this really worth $2000 or should I go for SqueezeBox+DAC?
Unfortunately, I am unable to borrow one for test without buying it here in Norway :crying:

Thanks for any suggestions !!! :help:


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

While I don't own a squeeze box since I use my PS3 for wireless streaming I do have a couple of friends that own them and absolutely love them for two channel listening. In all honesty I don't see a point in spending $2000 on something so simple get the $300 squeeze box and blow the $1700 left over on some other toys .


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, that was my first thought too. I thought about buying an SB3 and a good DAC afterwards. But is there someone in this forum who owns a Transporter could justify why I should pay so much more for it ?

I'm just curious:bigsmile:


----------

